# Guaranteed angler



## BASS1FUN (Mar 13, 2019)

I’m in need of a guaranteed angler for the BFL BULLDOG DIVISION I’ve paid for all of them


----------



## Bcochran94 (May 20, 2019)

Did you ever find anyone? Curious how it is fishing these tournaments.


----------



## BASS1FUN (May 21, 2019)

Not from here, the angler I fished with on Oconee signed up with md


----------

